# ATV with current snowfall?



## Riich (Nov 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if an ATV will get you around on the ice on Sakakawea? I'm leaning towards heading to Skunk Bay east of Mandaree if possible, but I hear there's lots of snow.

Anyone else getting around out there without a snowmobile?


----------

